# Modem lights blinking when Stream connected



## marinrain (Oct 30, 2001)

I have Xfinity (triple play) with vice modem TM722...after I connected my TiVo Stream all of the lights blink...I have a decent connection. When I reconnect modem/router lights come back as green but within a few minutes start blinking again. When TiVo Stream NOT connected it is OK...thoughts? another modem suggestion (it was difficult getting this to work but have thought of buying my own like I did the router when their 2-in-1 version didn't work at all)...Thanks


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The blinking usually means something is communicating with the internet. The Stream could be talking to the TiVo servers. It does this to download updates and also to communicate with the proxy server TiVo uses for out of home streaming.


----------

